# Staken. Anyone read it?



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Catachans, and the Straken mini is one of my favourite of all time, but I haven't seen anyone that's read it. I'd like even a brief review to see if it's worth it.


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

A few have read it here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=133753&page=2


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Stop Making Sense said:


> A few have read it here:
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=133753&page=2


Good man. If LotN likes it that's good enough for me.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I think it will be my next Black Library Book. Toby Frost is among my Favorite author's

This is the main set of books he is know for.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Uveron said:


> I think it will be my next Black Library Book. Toby Frost is among my Favorite author's
> 
> This is the main set of books he is know for.


I've read all of those, they are awesome and hilarious. Suruk the Slayer is one of my favourite fictional characters.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Good man. If LotN likes it that's good enough for me.


Aww, thank you. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> I've read all of those, they are awesome and hilarious. Suruk the Slayer is one of my favourite fictional characters.


For some time I was planning and IG army and my Malbro Stand-in was going to be a 'Suruk the Slayer' styled model! Alas I fell to chaos...


----------

